# Facebook video - made by my daughter



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

As some of you know, my 14 year old daughter is in kidney failure, stage 5...shes home schooled and has a horse, Princess, who has made her life amazing..

I found her post on facebook - didnt even know she had done this video and its so moving that i wanted to share it with bcaquaria members..

the link should work now - just found out these are her own words..wow..

720p.mp4 video by pinkjello900 - Photobucket


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

This link doesn't take me to the vid.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=126906620715225


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

okay i hope this works..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Still Nada 
This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

okay darn it...

ill figure something out and get it uploaded..


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

You would probably have to unblock her setting, which I think is a little dicey. You could probably just make the video open though.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

okay thx..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The privacy sendings are preventing access.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

ill see if she will upload to my photobucket...then ill be able to post


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm looking forward to seeing the video, i've dabbled in video before so i always like to see the work of youngsters.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Ill post some others she has done as well...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

okay, link uploaded in first message...lets try this again


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice video!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

What a beautiful video, I love how she choose to use an animal.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Princess was given to her from the Childrens wish foundation and has been her best friend ever since. The last 2 years have been very difficult for Jordanne but princess has been there for her every step of the way...thats why this is such a special video..


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I had no idea about your daughter, I am sorry to hear this.

Her video was absolutely beautiful, sounds like Princess has been her best friend, and someone she has needed to lean on.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the video


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

heres another video...harry potter...that she put together with clips and music...

720p-1.mp4 video by pinkjello900 - Photobucket


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow... That's actually pretty amazing, i gotta say her talents far outdo my own when it comes to videos. I'm used to slideshows so seeing those videos really were amazing. Tell your daughter for me.. that i was stunned , very very good. Bravo!

She into fish at all?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

thankyou , I read your post to her, I think shes pretty happy! I was pretty stunned too..she doesnt always tell me whats shes up to during the day lol..i seem to happen upon the videos while browsing facebook! 

she loves all animals, fish too!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Really good. She should try doing more.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

ya, i think she is  ill try to post them if she lets me


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> ya, i think she is  ill try to post them if she lets me


 Even if she doesnt.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

lol, i hear ya


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

that was awesome!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

She's very talented! Just amazing. I thought that both videos were moving in their own way.


----------

